# Changing a setup..



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

Thinking of updating my G. Rosea's tank set up.. I remember reading somewhere its good to do sometimes.. Any suggestions or pointers?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 5, 2010)

What are you changing to? And from what?


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a 10 gallon setup. I have an Ivy vine, hideaway and water dish.. I wanted to make it more like a south american jungle set up. Introduce snails, isopods, etc.. to sort of create a natural ecosystem.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 5, 2010)

It won't be moist enough in the tank for either of those...


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Nov 5, 2010)

Snails in with a rosehair... hmm! That's an interesting concept. has it been done before? And you could always put more fake plants in. I don't personally know if live plants are safe for them (though I would assume they are) so I can't reccomend anything. Though they do come from a more arid area.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

native to the desert areas of chile..right?


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah. Oh! you could do succulents! They need very little water and thrive in shallow, wide planters. They don't do well in normal potting soil, either. They like a more coarse substrate. Maybe you could mix in some grit?


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

interesting.. right now I use peat moss which i find great as a dry or moist substrate. If you mix some in a bucket with water, wring it out then pack it in the bottom of the tank, with some daily misting it works quite well.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> It won't be moist enough in the tank for either of those...


Agreed. Might have some success with the isopods if the waterdish is overflowed allowing them to set up home beneath it, but there's not much point in having them as a clean up crew if the majority of the enclosure is dry (which should be the case with _G. rosea_).


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Nov 5, 2010)

Now I want to plant my rosehairs enclosure...


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

Londoner said:


> Agreed. Might have some success with the isopods if the waterdish is overflowed allowing them to set up home beneath it, but there's not much point in having them as a clean up crew if the majority of the enclosure is dry (which should be the case with _G. rosea_).


Any suggestion as to keeping the enclosure somewhat humid? As of now I just mist the cage once a day. Other than that the enclosure stays nice and dry


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2010)

aquaArachnid said:


> Any suggestion as to keeping the enclosure somewhat humid? As of now I just mist the cage once a day. Other than that the enclosure stays nice and dry


I never mist my _roseas_. They just have waterdishes and that's it. They seem to hate damp substrate on the whole, but I'm unsure how well they tolerate relative humidity. Maybe try a small pothos in a pot and restrict the ventilation some? That way, when you water the plant at least the sub stays dry.

If you really want to go down this route though, I'd suggest getting a species that's much more tolerant of "damp" conditions than _G.rosea_.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

When the time comes..


----------



## curiousme (Nov 5, 2010)

We use succulents in our G. _rosea_ enclosure.  She likes to bite them, climb on them and rip their leaves off, but they survive!


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2010)

curiousme said:


> We use succulents in our G. _rosea_ enclosure.  She likes to bite them, climb on them and rip their leaves off, but they survive!


You sure she isn't one of DawgPound's famous _B. vegans_!?


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess what it comes down to is the setup i currently have is kind of boring.. and never put too much thought into it.. After a while I've been seriously considering upgrading it and have always loved setting up an artificial environment. I just want it to look more interesting rather than plain and boring.


----------



## fangsalot (Nov 5, 2010)

snails would die in a DRY enclosure.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

true true..


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 5, 2010)

Londoner said:


> You sure she isn't one of DawgPound's famous _B. vegans_!?


lol you make me laugh; I'm at work I'm going to get in trouble lol.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 5, 2010)

If you keep the enclosure moist the plants and snails will be survive (unless the snails eat the plants LOL) but the G. rosea will be climbing the walls.
I'd suggest you either find a more humid tolerant species or think about a different set-up eg. coconut husk
You could check out stone plants, they might be more appropriate.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 5, 2010)

the cage stays dry, I'm not going to mist anymore to see if that does anything


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 6, 2010)

I dont see the why you would want snails in there. Just not my cup of T. If you want to put a plant in the enclosure it is fairly simple. Use 3-4" of substrate. Plant the potho with the roots all the way at the bottom. Get a large syrynge and inject it into the soil. Your G. rosea will never know the difference. My G. rosea has pothos and dry sub.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 6, 2010)

i'll be sure to look into that. thanks dude


----------



## curiousme (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's what the succulents look like that we use in ours.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna throw myself into it here, so not to clutter up with more related threads;

Where do you pick up your live plants for your T's? I am superparanoid about pesticides, and would imagine them to be plentifull in the places I can get the "right" plants.. 

I am also looking to decorate some dessert enclosures, for my rosea and my GBB, and I was thinking a cactus or two would be neat, (not one of the superprickly ones, as again, I'm paranoid about my furries), is there any of them that are directly toxic to the T's?


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 6, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, I'm gonna throw myself into it here, so not to clutter up with more related threads;
> 
> Where do you pick up your live plants for your T's? I am superparanoid about pesticides, and would imagine them to be plentifull in the places I can get the "right" plants..
> 
> I am also looking to decorate some dessert enclosures, for my rosea and my GBB, and I was thinking a cactus or two would be neat, (not one of the superprickly ones, as again, I'm paranoid about my furries), is there any of them that are directly toxic to the T's?


Dont put any payote in there Fam..


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 6, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> Dont put any payote in there Fam..


Guess that makes the marihuana plants a no-go too?


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 6, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Guess that makes the marihuana plants a no-go too?


Whats mari_*h*_uana? ;P


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 6, 2010)

It's cannabis =p And yes, that is the proper spelling =p

But stop avoiding my question! Either answer, or get out =p luv ya =*


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 6, 2010)

that'd be kinda funny to grow marijuana in a T enclosure.. crickets/roaches would eat the buds, get high leading to one super baked tarantula. lol


----------



## curiousme (Nov 6, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, I'm gonna throw myself into it here, so not to clutter up with more related threads;
> 
> Where do you pick up your live plants for your T's? I am superparanoid about pesticides, and would imagine them to be plentifull in the places I can get the "right" plants..
> 
> I am also looking to decorate some dessert enclosures, for my rosea and my GBB, and I was thinking a cactus or two would be neat, (not one of the superprickly ones, as again, I'm paranoid about my furries), is there any of them that are directly toxic to the T's?


We have gotten most of ours at Walmart.(on clearance   ) Some have been houseplants for awhile before they are planted in an enclosure, and some we saw and just had to have for an enclosure.  We rinse off the plant before putting it in, but honestly nothing besides that.   We tried a jungle cactus that didn't have spikes(this is a plant common name and I have no idea on the scientific one), but we were unable to get it enough light without flooding the whole enclosure with it.  We have a compact flourescent on those succulents up there, but just one in a spotlight bendable lamp.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 6, 2010)

curiousme said:


> We have gotten most of ours at Walmart.(on clearance   ) Some have been houseplants for awhile before they are planted in an enclosure, and some we saw and just had to have for an enclosure.  We rinse off the plant before putting it in, but honestly nothing besides that.   We tried a jungle cactus that didn't have spikes(this is a plant common name and I have no idea on the scientific one), but we were unable to get it enough light without flooding the whole enclosure with it.  We have a compact flourescent on those succulents up there, but just one in a spotlight bendable lamp.


Does the spot light affect the T in any way? I've been thinking of going the succulent route


----------



## curiousme (Nov 6, 2010)

aquaArachnid said:


> Does the spot light affect the T in any way? I've been thinking of going the succulent route


Not in a negative way.   Not only does she have a hide, but she has an extensive tunnel system that she is always adding to as well.  So, she has plenty of places to be away from the light if she wants to.

She will however, come out directly under the light, perch on the plant and bask in the light.  Which is uber cool to see, so I definitely think it has a positive effect.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 6, 2010)

What species do you have again?


----------



## curiousme (Nov 6, 2010)

aquaArachnid said:


> What species do you have again?


I am talking about a G. _rosea_.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 7, 2010)

for sure.. I'll be sure to look into succulents next time i change out the bedding


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I got my paws on some small plants today that I planted in with my GBB and my G.rosea.. I love the look of them, and the rosea seems very curious about it.. I only had some dry substrate left, and I decided to put it with the rosie, as the GBB usually sits on top of her rock anyways... I had my rosea in a bigger tank, and she seemed very jumpy and unsure in the big enclosure.. Moved her to a smaller one, and she instantly seemed alot more.. Well, confident is a rubbish word, but the only thing I can think of at the moment.. She's strolling around, exploring.. In her previous enclosure she sulked in her hide all the time, flicking hairs at anything. So I'm thinking she's more comfortable in a smaller enclosure.. I built a hide thing with substrate and some sticks.. Looks really neat, I'm proud of meself today!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 7, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, I got my paws on some small plants today that I planted in with my GBB and my G.rosea..


I dont see any pictures Fam.. ;P And my imagination is lacking because im holding my eyes open with tooth picks.. :razz: Was a long night playing "tarantula"..


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 7, 2010)

I swear, if I could punch you, I would Doug! =p Then I would run and hide.. 

Anyways, I will get some pictures, but I am knackered right now..


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 7, 2010)

I just hate being strapped for cash.. I feel I'm not providing all what my T's deserve with the phenomenal cage setups and stuff.. I did what i could and they're sufficient enough but I feel they could be alot better.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 8, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well, I got my paws on some small plants today that I planted in with my GBB and my G.rosea.. I love the look of them, and the rosea seems very curious about it.. I only had some dry substrate left, and I decided to put it with the rosie, as the GBB usually sits on top of her rock anyways... I had my rosea in a bigger tank, and she seemed very jumpy and unsure in the big enclosure.. Moved her to a smaller one, and she instantly seemed alot more.. Well, confident is a rubbish word, but the only thing I can think of at the moment.. She's strolling around, exploring.. In her previous enclosure she sulked in her hide all the time, flicking hairs at anything. So I'm thinking she's more comfortable in a smaller enclosure.. I built a hide thing with substrate and some sticks.. Looks really neat, I'm proud of meself today!


Awesome!  However, is your G(reen)B(ottle)B(lue) (a.k.a. C. cyaneopubescens) a big time webber?  That can cause problems with the plant getting enough light.  We put a snake plant in our P. _murinus_ enclosure in anticipation of that being a problem.


*aqua* ~ if you want the cooler enclosures, but are on a limited budget, you have to get things to complete the projects an item or two at a time.(we are always on a tight budget)  Spend $5 on a plant one week, then a week or 2 later get some cork bark, get a hot glue gun the next and so on.  You can also go hunting for wood.....then it's free!  I recommend a forestry, or something like it to do so though.  They shouldn't be using pesticides there, but don't use wood from coniferous trees.  

All of our enclosures have been done on a budget, so it is possible if you want it bad enough.


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe no Pesticides, but what about mites?


----------



## curiousme (Nov 8, 2010)

aquaArachnid said:


> Maybe no Pesticides, but what about mites?


This is a personal opinion and preference..... I feel like people are a little too paranoid when it comes to things like mites and sterilizing.  If you have planted enclosure(or heck even if you don't), you are most likely going to see some little white things in the dirt, it is natural and fine.  Sterilize your substrate and it doesn't stay sterile, because there isn't a way to permanently sterilize wood or substrate.  Who knows what will take over that sterile niche, now that you have conveniently taken all other competitors out of the ring.

4 out of 5 of our adult enclosures have 'found' wood in them and we do not bake our wood, or boil it.  In fact, most of it sat on our back porch in the sun for months on end, before it was used in an enclosure.  We are lucky enough to own over 70 acres of undeveloped forest that we can pilfer for cool wood when we wish and we can be certain of it being pesticide free, but beyond that, nothing more than sun and air to dry out the wood was done.(longer than baking to dry it out though!)  The enclosures have been together and in use for varied amounts of time over the past two years without any problems.  Now that is only 2 years of experience to base that opinion on, but I would think if we were going to have a problem it would have surfaced before now.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in total agreement with curiousme, its something I repeat often on the UK forums.
I question what pest might feed on wood and switch to a tarantula when the opportunity arises.
I find the idea of sterlising an enclosure, the substrate and the wood rather odd. Tarantula do not come from sterile habitats, far from it. Some people deem it necessary to use bleach to kill off anything in their wood, bleach! surely there's a danger of that bleached wood having an affect on the tarantula!
The wood and even the substrate we collect outside is a little ecosystem, fairly balanced. Kill everything in it and you've got a sterile substrate full of dead things - its no surprise the baddies soon make themselves apparent.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 8, 2010)

curiousme said:


> Awesome!  However, is your G(reen)B(ottle)B(lue) (a.k.a. C. cyaneopubescens) a big time webber?  That can cause problems with the plant getting enough light.  We put a snake plant in our P. _murinus_ enclosure in anticipation of that being a problem.


She actually limits her webbing to one corner.. She's an odd one =p


----------

